# Really wish he would talk to me, don't know what to do



## crissy2242000 (Sep 21, 2011)

Feb 5, 2010 I married my best friend of 18 years. We dated off and on since highschool. I thought this would've been the best thing I've ever done in my life but a little over a week ago he left while I was at my son's soccer game. We have been arguing about money since my surgery in July but I thought we were working things out then he said the most awful thing, he said he wasn't use to struggling and wasn't sticking around for the bills to get worse and that he was waiting for me to be gone so he could leave. Now he won't even talk to me. I don't know what to do. As if all of this isn't bad enough, what I miss most is talking to my best friend everyday. I can't just walk away from someone I've known that long, someone that has always been in my life and honestly that I've always loved, but apparently he can. I just wish I understood what happened and I wish I knew how he could walk away from his family when we need him the most. He not only left but then locked me out of the bank account, had my phone turned off then brought the cops to the house to get some of his clothes. I've never tried to make anything hard on him including getting his things but he is treating my some kind of monster. I'm so lost.


----------



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm sorry for what you are going thru. Sounds like he is being unnecessarily harsh. Give him a couple of days to cool down. Seek counseling too. Do you have any family/friends to lean on now?


----------



## crissy2242000 (Sep 21, 2011)

Luckily I have some of the greatest people in my life but they all have their own families and it's hard to talk to them when I really need to. I seem to have a meltdown about once a day and I really want him to come home but I just really feel lost and needed to talk. My friends and family mean well and I love them dearly but honestly I'm getting really tired of people telling me to keep my head up when all I want to do is crawl in a hole.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

I feel your pain, and I can truly say been there and done that. I am going to sound like a broken record around here, but I think it helps to know that we are not alone in this horrible game of life. I have not spoken to my H in 4 months with exceptions of emails about the divorce and money that he owed me. The leaving (cowardly) like they did is shameful, and they don't want to be made to feel bad or guilty about their decisions, that is why they don't wanna talk. Their leaving really has very little to do with US. I can share that over time you will heal and you will be happy again. Don't focus on him and what he needs to be happy and content, focus on what you have to do now to maintain. Be smart and keep your eyes open at all times. Build your support group and don't try to hold it all in and onto yourself lt others in and help you figure this stuff out. I will be praying for you. You never know, all goodbyes aren't gone. But always be realistic about what you are feeling and doing.


----------



## crissy2242000 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well, last week my husband filed for divorce. He wasn't even gone 3 weeks and still not said a word to me and he filed. I feel so lost and betrayed. I really don't know what to do. I try to stay strong for my son but at the same time my heart is breaking for him too. He's only 6 yrs old and already lost 2 daddys. It just doesn't seem fair, he and I have been through so much already I just don't know how much more I can take. My husband treated my son like his own I just don't understand how someone can walk away like we never existed.


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

So sorry...let him walk. Don't get in his way, as you can't change his mind. Don't reply to any communication from him except if it's business, as that's all he's giving you. As hurt as you must be from his selfish actions, being indifferent to him will at least show him what he's giving up, who knows what his response will be. I agree, the hardest part is missing your partner/best friend...right there with ya. Is he seeing anyone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crissy2242000 (Sep 21, 2011)

I never would've suspected that he was seeing anyone else but now I just don't know. I keep asking myself what happened, where did it all go wrong. A month ago I was happily married, now I'm getting a divorce. I just don't get it.


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry your going through this crissy. Just keep your head up I know its hard to do and everything looks awful right now but it will get better.


----------

